
Whatsapp vulnerability sidesteps message encryption - DodgyEggplant
https://thestack.com/security/2017/03/15/whatsapp-vulnerability-sidesteps-message-encryption/
======
detaro
URL should probably be changed to the original source, which has a lot more
details: [http://blog.checkpoint.com/2017/03/15/check-point-
discloses-...](http://blog.checkpoint.com/2017/03/15/check-point-discloses-
vulnerability-whatsapp-telegram/)

